# Coastal digi-cut vinyl - any opinions???



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello all! I was surfing Coastal's website and see they have this new digi-cut vinyl material that is supposed to be really soft. It's a cold peel heat press material. So far, I have only used Stahl's vinyl and am quite satisfied with the results as well as my customers. However, I am always looking for good materials at good prices, etc. 

Has anyone used this type of vonyl before and if so, care to detail your results? Thanks!


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

I just got a roll and tried it out.
It cuts well with a lot of pressure and weeded OK. I love the feel. Feels a lot like screen printed.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

sailorpatp said:


> I just got a roll and tried it out.
> It cuts well with a lot of pressure and weeded OK. I love the feel. Feels a lot like screen printed.


Have you washed it yet? What is the washer/dryer temp?

Thanks.


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

Not washed yet. Just took them off the press.
I'll let you know how it stands up .
Nothing on the roll. I think Tracy said low heat on the phone. I ll do it warm water then in the dryer a few times and see how it holds up. The two that I did for my grandkids will get the real workout.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

sailorpatp said:


> Not washed yet. Just took them off the press.
> I'll let you know how it stands up .
> Nothing on the roll. I think Tracy said low heat on the phone. I ll do it warm water then in the dryer a few times and see how it holds up. The two that I did for my grandkids will get the real workout.


Much appreciated. I understand it will also work on nylon, poly and lycra. It would be interesting how it holds up on those fabric.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

How much pressure did you use to cut it? I have a Graphtec Craft Robo (which I hate to death and will go get a Roland GX24 as soon as I get some more funds - but that rant is for another thread) and I'm cutting my vinyl with the thickness set at 6 for vinyl.


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

Not sure what a 6 would come out to on my Laserpoint 24" from USCutter. 

There is no setting for thickness, just a shroud on the blade holder that you screw in to expose more blade. 

I used 140 for a setting. 
I cut Oracal 651 at 120. 
So..... a little bit more than vinyl. 
My first try, I put the pressure down to 80 and slowed it down thinking I would run into issues, like on the ironall dark paper, and I could not weed the transfer. 
A lot of places did not cut all the way through. 80 worked OK for JPSS on a carrier sheet. 
The Digi-Cut is thinner than Vinyl and thinner than the JPSS on a carrier sheet. 
The instructions on the Digi-Cut said to use a 45 deg blade. I didn't have a 45 deg so I cut it with the 60 deg that I had. 
I speed it up, put the blade out and increased the pressure after my first cut, and came up with a great cut. I did score the backing a bit in places, but the transfer still had to be weeded very carefully.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I use Siser EZWEED vinyl for heat pressing onto shirts and it does very good. I have my first one that is about 6 months old and have washed it with regular laundry and no problems. Still looks and feels great.


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

I was goint to get the EZWEED and Tracy at Costal called and asked if I would like to try the DIGI-CUT. It is a little less $$ so I tried it.
I have not washed tested it yet. I'll do a torture test on the ship (2 months, very warm wash, hot drier and hard water) and see how it holds up. If it stays on, does not crack and still feels this nice I'll go with it and order a few other colors.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Coastal is supposed to be sending me a sample for me to cut and press. I will also do the same thing and put it through a torture test when it comes in. I put Stahls Thermoflex through a very hardcore heat press test. I pressed the vinyl (each time using a teflon sheet of course) 5 times in a row for 20 seconds a piece on the same exact shirt. Pressed it once. Let it cool. Peeled the adhesive backing paper off, threw it back on my Mighty Press set to 325 F and hit it 4 more times. Each time, letting it cool down for about 3 minutes or so. And I even increased the pressure from medium to medium firm during the process. That vinyl was a smooth as a baby's bottom. I could easily stretch the shirt in all directions and it looked fine.


----------



## joandart (Mar 16, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> I use Siser EZWEED vinyl for heat pressing onto shirts and it does very good. I have my first one that is about 6 months old and have washed it with regular laundry and no problems. Still looks and feels great.


i'm so new to this that i haven't bought a cutter yet. 3 wks. research has pointed towards US CUTTER 24 and KLIK 'N KUT GROOVE. seems CUTTER has 400 g. pressure vs KNK's 800 g. CUTTER cuts 24" and KNK's max is 13". 
i can't think of why i would use the xtra pressure + KNK's higher $. any suggestions to help in the decision???


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

joandart said:


> i'm so new to this that i haven't bought a cutter yet. 3 wks. research has pointed towards US CUTTER 24 and KLIK 'N KUT GROOVE. seems CUTTER has 400 g. pressure vs KNK's 800 g. CUTTER cuts 24" and KNK's max is 13".
> i can't think of why i would use the xtra pressure + KNK's higher $. any suggestions to help in the decision???


It really depends on what kind of designs you are planning to have on your shirts. I have heard some good and some bad things about US Cutter. I have not personally used their product so I cannot give you a personal story. I have the Graphtec Craft Robo and highly recommend NOT gettign this product. For cutting designs and wording in vinyl, it is pretty good. But if you plan on cutting designs from heat transfer paper - forget it. Despite the fact that it has an optical eye for reading registration marks, I velieve this device qualifies for admission to the Society for the Blind on that aspect. I have yet to get this product to read the registration marks and contour cut my heat transfers. I have contacted their support team several times and never got a response back until I sent a really nasty email to them. The instructional manual they provide is somewhat difficult to read as I believe it was written by someone who grew up with English as not being their first language and they have not fully mastered it yet. Also, the manual is organized badly with you having to jump around all over the place to get to the instructions on one task. I had even suggested to them that it might be helpful if they created a training video of some kind to help people become more proficient with their product. Their response to me was for me to do this video! If I was proficient in using this product, then I wouldn't be emailing them for help with using it. Crazy! Also it took them forever to come up with a way to launch the cutter through Corel Draw X4. Which I have downloaded the driver and cannot get it to work properly. Big surprise!

The one cutter that continues to get top marks on this forum is the Roland GX-24. And that is the one I am going to purchase next.


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

Waoo !! Patience is a virtue, Nice work on that shirt


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

I bought the zebra print; it's nice and thin. It cuts fine on my graphtec, but you only get 4 yards. I don't like it becasue it doesn't come on an actual cardboard roll.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hoodietees said:


> I have the Graphtec Craft Robo and highly recommend NOT gettign this product. For cutting designs and wording in vinyl, it is pretty good. But if you plan on cutting designs from heat transfer paper - forget it. Despite the fact that it has an optical eye for reading registration marks, I velieve this device qualifies for admission to the Society for the Blind on that aspect. I have yet to get this product to read the registration marks and contour cut my heat transfers. I have contacted their support team several times and never got a response back until I sent a really nasty email to them. The instructional manual they provide is somewhat difficult to read as I believe it was written by someone who grew up with English as not being their first language and they have not fully mastered it yet. Also, the manual is organized badly with you having to jump around all over the place to get to the instructions on one task. I had even suggested to them that it might be helpful if they created a training video of some kind to help people become more proficient with their product.


There is at least on on youtube if you would take the time to use googl and search for some wierd term like " craft-robo contour cut"
[/quote]
Also it took them forever to come up with a way to launch the cutter through Corel Draw X4. Which I have downloaded the driver and cannot get it to work properly. Big surprise!" [/quote]

Do you have a "retail" version of Corel Draw or either an "OEM" or an "educational" version of the software? The OEM and educational versions do NOT have the visual basic run time tools for Corel Draw. Those are necessary to run cutting master with Corel Draw. I have the educational version and had to buy the retail veersion to get the plug-in to work. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tip with the Corel Draw X4 and Cutting Master. I do have the educational version of Corel Draw x4. So that eplains it.

As for the video of using the Graphtec Craft Robo, I did find only one video on youtube. And I followed the steps exactly as in the manual and on the video. I still cannot get this thing to read the registration marks. I have placed the cutting head over the first registration marks and it won't read it. In a few cases, it read all three registration marks, then popped up a message saying it could not find the registration marks. I discovered many other users have also had difficulty with getting this product to read the registration marks. At this point, I have totally given up. So I am using it strictly for cutting lettering and designs in vinyl. Once I get enough money together, I'm going to get the Roland.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

You need to be persistent with Graphtec or contact the dealer you purchased it from. I know Specialty Graphics has some tutorials and Dave (the owner) is EXTREMELY knowledgeable and helpful. Great selection of products and real customer service! Don't give up!!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hoodietees said:


> Thanks for the tip with the Corel Draw X4 and Cutting Master. I do have the educational version of Corel Draw x4. So that eplains it.
> 
> As for the video of using the Graphtec Craft Robo, I did find only one video on youtube. And I followed the steps exactly as in the manual and on the video. I still cannot get this thing to read the registration marks. I have placed the cutting head over the first registration marks and it won't read it. In a few cases, it read all three registration marks, then popped up a message saying it could not find the registration marks. I discovered many other users have also had difficulty with getting this product to read the registration marks. At this point, I have totally given up. So I am using it strictly for cutting lettering and designs in vinyl. Once I get enough money together, I'm going to get the Roland.


Check the setting for the registration search mode. The method with moving the knife in the first registration marks only works in manual mode. You can also change the sensitivity of the
sensor. Check the manual.

It drove me nuts when I first got my Graphtec cutter. When I switched to manual mode. It works 99.9% out of 100%. The times that it fail is when I have the media slightly crooked or it lifted off the carrier sheet.

Mrs. B upgraded Corel X4 with VBA. She said it cost here $25.00. She got it from Corel.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Check the setting for the registration search mode. The method with moving the knife in the first registration marks only works in manual mode. You can also change the sensitivity of the
> sensor. Check the manual.
> 
> It drove me nuts when I first got my Graphtec cutter. When I switched to manual mode. It works 99.9% out of 100%. The times that it fail is when I have the media slightly crooked or it lifted off the carrier sheet.
> ...


Can you please tell me where in the manual to look to change the sensitivity of the optical eye? I have read through it a few times but it's so badly organized it gives me a headache. Apparently, you had the same headaches that I have when it comes to using this product. And I would really like to get it to work so that I can cut designs out of heat transfer paper.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Charles had the best comment on here regarding training or the lack of. I think when you buy a sopisticated piece of equipment, they should atleast show you how it works. Keep contacting your dealer. My machine wasn't feeding properly and I went back several times to the dealer and then contacted their midwest rep. They saw things my way, and gladly solved my problem. I am now a happy customer, but I know your frustration!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hoodietees said:


> Can you please tell me where in the manual to look to change the sensitivity of the optical eye? I have read through it a few times but it's so badly organized it gives me a headache. Apparently, you had the same headaches that I have when it comes to using this product. And I would really like to get it to work so that I can cut designs out of heat transfer paper.


My manual may be different than what you have. Here are the pages in my manual in chapter 4 titled _*FUNCTION SETTINGS AND OPERATIONS:*_

Setting the mark mode and where the knife should be in the first registration mark is in page 4-11, _*Setting the Registration-Mark Mode.*_

The sensitivity is in page 4-21, _*Adjusting the Sensitivity of the Registration-Mark Sensor.*_

Which Craft Robo do you have? There are 3 different models.

Speaking of cutting transfers. I don't contour cut the transfer with registration marks for light transfer. I use masking technique. It eliminates weeding the transfer and consequently damage it if not careful. It also solves the placement problem when the image are in separate pieces. I have manage to cut a standard premium printer paper with cutout slightly bigger than the image just enough that the image is exposed when I press the mask with transfer. Accuracy is not needed using the mask. Polymer that is 1/4 inch wide around the image is hardly noticeable compared to the large area left behind with out trimming or masking.

Here is a link:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t75356.html#post448921


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> My manual may be different than what you have. Here are the pages in my manual in chapter 4 titled _*FUNCTION SETTINGS AND OPERATIONS:*_
> 
> Setting the mark mode and where the knife should be in the first registration mark is in page 4-11, _*Setting the Registration-Mark Mode.*_
> 
> ...


I have the Craft Robo 200. I just did a check in both the Robo Master Manual and Craft Robo Manual and I guess they edited that out because neither section nor the wording you listed above is in the manual. I searched using the keywords you listed. Ugghh!!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

How close to the edges of the paper are you putting the registration marks? They need to be clear inside of the path the pinch rollers are on and a little shorter than the length of the paper. There is a lot of waste to the contour cutting and that is why I don't do it unless insisted by a customer. After leaving enough unused transfer for the pinch rollers and then more waste to keep the image inside the area bounded by the registration marks, You end up with a rather small transfer. Especially if your using a regular sized printer, 8.5 X 11.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hoodietees said:


> I have the Craft Robo 200. I just did a check in both the Robo Master Manual and Craft Robo Manual and I guess they edited that out because neither section nor the wording you listed above is in the manual. I searched using the keywords you listed. Ugghh!!


Sorry to mislead you I thought you have a higher model. Anyway I looked at the manual for your cutter. On page 3-13 and 3-14 it mentions that when the auto search fail turn it off and manual read registration mark button will be enabled. Move the knife inside the area of the first registration mark then click the button. In this case the sensor knows exactly where to look for the rest of the marks based on the information provide by the Robo Master or Cutting Master. Instead of searching the rest in auto search mode.

BTW here are website for Craft Robo download and support page:

Support :Craft ROBO-GRAPHTEC

Index of /craftrobo/support/program


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Sorry to mislead you I thought you have a higher model. Anyway I looked at the manual for your cutter. On page 3-13 and 3-14 it mentions that when the auto search fail turn it off and manual read registration mark button will be enabled. Move the knife inside the area of the first registration mark then click the button. In this case the sensor knows exactly where to look for the rest of the marks based on the information provide by the Robo Master or Cutting Master. Instead of searching the rest in auto search mode.
> 
> BTW here are website for Craft Robo download and support page:
> 
> ...


I read that part of the manual and did it exactly as it said. I put the cut head directly over the first registration mark. Either one of two things happened. It scans the first mark then gives me an error message saying it cannot find it or will scan all three registration marks and then kick me back the same error message. So I followed what it said and it still didn't cut right. Can you understand my frustration with this thing?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hoodietees said:


> I read that part of the manual and did it exactly as it said. I put the cut head directly over the first registration mark. Either one of two things happened. It scans the first mark then gives me an error message saying it cannot find it or will scan all three registration marks and then kick me back the same error message. So I followed what it said and it still didn't cut right. Can you understand my frustration with this thing?


Maybe there is something wrong with your cutter. Here is my contact in their support department, [email protected]. His name is Charles Yang. Maybe he can shed some light.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Maybe there is something wrong with your cutter. Here is my contact in their support department, [email protected]. His name is Charles Yang. Maybe he can shed some light.


That's the person I have been conversing back and forth with who suggested to me that I make my own training video and put it out in youtube using their product! How in the hell am I supposed to create a training video using their product when I am trying to understand how to use it myself? Crazy!


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

any results from the wash and wear tests for the digi-cut vinyl?


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

krol said:


> any results from the wash and wear tests for the digi-cut vinyl?


Absolutely None! Reason Why?? *Coastal NEVER SENT me the free 1 yard sample they were supposed to send to me.* I confirmed my business mailing address with the rep via private message. No receipt of the vinyl.

Several weeks have gone by. No contact from anyone at Coastal to inquire if I got it, what I thought, etc.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

The samples that I received were very small (about 4 inches) and all ready cut. I thanked them for the samples but explained that I need a size that i could run through my cutter to test how it cuts on my system and Clay came through for me and sent me a large sample. It is great. I use Sizer EZweed but Digi-Cut is better. It pressed very easy and you can stretch it just like stretching the shirt and it does not crack. I have only washed it once but it still looks great.

The only problem i have is that I purchase my vinyl by the foot not by the roll because I only do a few vinyl shirts compared to screen printing and embroidery. I did buy a roll for an order but because i do not need a whole roll i may have to go back to Siser.

Digi-Cut is good stuff tho'.

Katrina


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

krol said:


> any results from the wash and wear tests for the digi-cut vinyl?


Three washing so far (warm wash hot dry) and still looks great. No peeling and no cracking.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like the vinyl is cold peel. Any issues peeling mask off? I have tried one cold peel on a smaple whose name escapes me at the moment and a lot of the vinyl pulled off with he mask. If this cold peel comes off nice and smooth I would get some to try.

Carl


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea, they sent me the mini samples and didn't send the color chart/swathes that were promised so I just decided that their customer service wasn't worth me putting any more effort into a relationship with them. Maybe they'll change someday. I'm almost always open minded (and generaly get over being POed sooner or later).Not that I'm POed at them but just to illustrate I don't often hold a grudge at anyone.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

They told me they'd only send white. We got white. Haven't tested it yet.


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

helix-2000 said:


> Looks like the vinyl is cold peel. Any issues peeling mask off? I have tried one cold peel on a smaple whose name escapes me at the moment and a lot of the vinyl pulled off with he mask. If this cold peel comes off nice and smooth I would get some to try.
> 
> Carl


Yes. It is a cold peel. It looked a little scary pulling it off, but not a bit of vinyl came off the shirt. It looked like it wanted to come off by stretching the shirt but it all stayed on the shirt and I did a press with parchment paper the first shirt. After a few shirts I quit using the parchment and just peeled it after the shirt cooled for a few minutes.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> The samples that I received were very small (about 4 inches) and all ready cut. I thanked them for the samples but explained that I need a size that i could run through my cutter to test how it cuts on my system and Clay came through for me and sent me a large sample. It is great. I use Sizer EZweed but Digi-Cut is better. It pressed very easy and you can stretch it just like stretching the shirt and it does not crack. I have only washed it once but it still looks great.
> 
> The only problem i have is that I purchase my vinyl by the foot not by the roll because I only do a few vinyl shirts compared to screen printing and embroidery. I did buy a roll for an order but because i do not need a whole roll i may have to go back to Siser.
> 
> ...


I just got a PM from their rep apologizing for not sending the sample out to me and they are taking care of it now. So, when it comes,if it comes,I'll cut it, test it, and let you know what's up.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Well? Any results? We're cutting some this weekend.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hoodietees said:


> I just got a PM from their rep apologizing for not sending the sample out to me and they are taking care of it now. So, when it comes,if it comes,I'll cut it, test it, and let you know what's up.


Good for you. I still didn't get squat. Is it me? Do I have some kind of BO that gets transmitted through the internet? If it is better that Siser, I would like to know first hand. Heat pressed vinyl is the best method I have for putting graphics on anything other than white but I guess I'll have to wait till someone sends me a Christmas present to find out. If anyone ever sends me a Christmas present. I would also like/need some color swaths like I was promised. HINT HINT Clay!!


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

i have done one little test sample of the digi-cut, eco-film and easy weed on a scrap of tshirt fabric. Haven't washed it yet. But it definitely seems to me that the digi-cut is thinner, stretchier and has a softer feel. The one drawback, if you can call it a drawback, is that it is cold peel.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello Terry,

Contact us with your mailing address and we will send you out some swatches. Most of the Digi-cut products are just re-named Chemica products that we stock also.

We like their products a lot after in-house testing. The only problem that we see is Chemica is experiencing fast growth and they have not been able to keep adequate stock which results in backorders. I spoke with the rep last week and they are working on carrying more inventory in their US warehouse to keep up with demand.

Thanks,


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Terry,
> 
> Contact us with your mailing address and we will send you out some swatches. Most of the Digi-cut products are just re-named Chemica products that we stock also.
> 
> ...


...is _Chemica_ a French product?

Is this their site and is this the same as "digi-cut" ?
HOTMARK COLORS - Hotmark Colors - Heat transfer film : Chemica, foil and flock transfer, heat transfer for textiles


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Chemica is a French company and you can visit their web site at Chemica flocking company - heat transfer foil and heat transfer film for textile

Thanks,


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Terry,
> 
> Contact us with your mailing address and we will send you out some swatches. Most of the Digi-cut products are just re-named Chemica products that we stock also.
> 
> ...


Just curious why Coastal lists Digi-Cut and Chemica as two different products when you said that Digi-Cut is a renamed Chemica product?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello,

I can't answer that for you but if you look at the their Digicut PU and the Chemica Hotmark, the colors are exactly the same.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

OH MY....... PLEASE tell me that this is not going to be the same as the "paper" issue........ "same products , different names"!!! NOOOOOOOO

LOL!

I guess Mike(tshirtsupplies.com) will have to come out with a "vinyl naming tool" to go along w/ the paper naming tool!!! LOL


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

Patrick,
You said it held up well in the wash and dry test. What heat press settings did you use. I did a pre-press then 320 for 20 seconds medium pressure setting 6 on a Phoenix Phire. after washing it looks a little wrinkly;(


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello,

Chemica Hotmark is an ultra-thin material. Because it is so thin, it will pick up the texture of the fabric it is being applied to.

Thanks,


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> 
> Chemica Hotmark is an ultra-thin material. Because it is so thin, it will pick up the texture of the fabric it is being applied to.
> 
> Thanks,


Is it as thin as "Solution's Opaque"?

Which Tshirt vinyl feels like "screen-printing"? (that _you_ sell)


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

I used a 50/50 blend tshirt and the digi-cut looked great after 
i pressed it. not so great after I washed it.


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

krol said:


> Patrick,
> You said it held up well in the wash and dry test. What heat press settings did you use. I did a pre-press then 320 for 20 seconds medium pressure setting 6 on a Phoenix Phire. after washing it looks a little wrinkly;(


I pressed it 340deg 20 sec and I had to press it in two parts for my 15 X 24 design. I don't have a setting. Very heavy pressure. No ill effects from the pressing two times have showed up. It has picked up the texture of the shirt right away. I fold hot right out of the drier and have not noticed any wrinkles. I think that the shirt has shrunk a little and that makes the vinyl appear to stand out a little like puff ink.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> OH MY....... PLEASE tell me that this is not going to be the same as the "paper" issue........ "same products , different names"!!! NOOOOOOOO
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I guess Mike(tshirtsupplies.com) will have to come out with a "vinyl naming tool" to go along w/ the paper naming tool!!! LOL


LOL...here we go again!


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Got my sample of Coastal digi cut vinyl. Used the Roland GX24 cut pressure set to 120. Weeding was real easy. Was a bit nervous on cold peeling but the peeling went like a champ. Used a 100% cotton tee and can hardly tell it is a vinyl transfer the feel is so smooth. Will be testing washability next.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks so much Dave for the fast shipping and all of the great vinyl & great prices!!!

I am so happy to finally find a business that will sell in 1ft increments! 
That way I can try all colors and all vinyl brand names!!!!  

Hotmark
Thermoflex plus
Siser
I am so excited to try them all!

You have wonderful customer service and GREAT products!!!
Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Jamey said:


> LOL...here we go again!


 
LOL!

...tell me about it!!!
It took me about 6months+ to compile a list of different names that the opaque papers go by! .....I AM NOT going to bother with the vinyl.... LOL!!!!!......._well_.......maybe I will....


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

helix-2000 said:


> Got my sample of Coastal digi cut vinyl. Used the Roland GX24 cut pressure set to 120. Weeding was real easy. Was a bit nervous on cold peeling but the peeling went like a champ. Used a 100% cotton tee and can hardly tell it is a vinyl transfer the feel is so smooth. Will be testing washability next.


How was the wash test?


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Have washed the t-shirt 4 times and so far no peeling or puckering. Looks just the same as when vinyl first placed on the t-shirt. I wash the shirt in warm water, shirt turned inside out and dry on low heat. I do not use bleach.


----------



## ooshi (Nov 8, 2008)

I cut it with the same settings i used for EZweed and pressed it as stated in the instructions written on it ... it is very thin and soft but the only thing tho is that the sticky backing is not as sticky as the ezweed which i think would have been much easier and helpful in aligning the design on the shirt before pressing it finally (maybe this is only a problem for me because i have a very small heatpress 9x12.. otherwise would have been ok).. anyways, it is nice, soft and has a wide variety of colors

Pics attached .. the navy shirt has been washed the other two not


----------

